# Acoustic amps, what do you use?



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm wondering what people on here are using for acoustic amps, if any.

The reason I'm asking is my Erinie Ball Music Man Shilloette has a piezo bridge with seperate output and I would Like an nice acoustic amp to run it into for my clean sound.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Traynor AM150, and/or whatever PA the band is using. Sometimes a line out from the amp to the PA.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I use a preamp (K&K Pure XLR, SansAmp, or Rane AP13) into a pair of powered speakers (pair of Yamaha MS60 for small gigs or pair of Yorkville NX55P for larger gigs). I am going to try a Fishman SoloAmp as soon the local dealer gets one in.


----------



## NutsySquirrel (Nov 27, 2008)

I've had a SoloAmp for seven weeks now and I must say I am quite impressed. With the dollar taking a big dive since that time, I would still say the unit is a great buy, even with our crappy Canadian dollar.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Traynor AM150, and/or whatever PA the band is using. Sometimes a line out from the amp to the PA.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I tried the AM100T the other day and I really like it.
price seems to be good also


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My fiddle playing friend uses my Traynor with good results too. My only complaint with acoustic amps is the severe re-EQing that's required when switching from nylon strings to steel to mandolin to whatever. Another channel is helpful, or EQ presets instead of some goofy digital effects.

Naturally, ymmv.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I run it into the board and monitor. We run seperate monitor mixes, so we can all have only what we want in our monitor. Requires an amp channell for each monitor, but it sure is nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Genz Benz Shenandoah Pro LT.

Love it.

Best acoustic guitar amp I ever tried.


----------



## snarble84 (Dec 10, 2008)

I play classical and I have never used an amp for that purpose but I am interested in getting an electric acoustic/amp for non-classical purposes this year after Christmas. This info has helped a lot.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Besides my suggestion above, I have used self-powered full range monitors to amplify acoustics, and some keyboard amps should work well too. A DI and/or preamp might help too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

